# 780T Build



## AK907 (Oct 22, 2015)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
Corsair 780T full tower case
Asus ROG Swift PG278Q monitor
Corsair K70 Mechanical Keyboard
Logitech G502 Gaming mouse
Asus Maximus VII Formula ROG Mobo
Intel Core i7-4790K cpu
MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G gpu
Corsair Vengeance Pro 16gb ddr3 1866mhz ram
Corsair AX860i w/ custom red sleeved cables
Corsair H100i GTX cpu cooler
X2 Samsung Evo 840 250gb SSD's
2TB Western Digital Black HDD (just added)
Satechi RGB led strips w/ remote
Corsair AF and SP fans w/ red rings


----------



## jet.1983 (Dec 8, 2015)

My Rig 

Intel® Core™ i7-6700K Skylake Processor
ASUS ROG Maximus VIII Hero LGA1151 Z170
Avexir Blitz Series 16GB 4X4GB 3000Mhz CL15 DDR4
GIGABYTE GTX980 G1 Gaming OC
Corsair 2x 128GB Gs series ssD , ADATA 1x SX900 256G ,Seagate Baracuda 1TB
ASUS MX279H - Full HD AH-IPS LED
ROG SupremeFX 2015
Razer Kraken
Razer DEATHSTALKER EXPERT Gaming
Razer DEATHADDER 4G 6400dpi
Razer Guantler Control Edition
Logitech G27 - wheel And Pedal
Antec 900w High Current Gaming
Corsair Graphite 780T Black - Corsair H100i
Windows10 . RTM Enterprise . Build10240 x64

this is amazing Tower from Corsair !


----------

